# CINEMORPHX by Sample Logic Review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 9, 2018)

*CINEMORPHX by Sample Logic Review*
CINEMORPHX (affiliate link) is layering sounds and dynamically manipulate them in an avant-garde way. It is a very usable collection of waving, growing pads, huge impactful drums, and loops.






CINEMORPHX by Sample Logic in Kontakt

Full review here:
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/05/09/cinemorphx-by-sample-logic-review/


There is a special campaign running right now in May 2018: Remeber to use the time-limited discount code *CINE75* when purchasing CINEMORPHX (affiliate link).


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 21, 2018)

Sample Logic announced the FINAL CALL: 75% Off CINEMORPHX! Use code CINE75 at checkout


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 27, 2018)

CINEMORPHX by Sample Logic goes soon back up to $599.99 ... at least until another sale in several months I guess


----------

